# The New Para Ordnance Tac 5...



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

...Anyone seen, heard, shot, own one of these yet? Evidently they're very new as there is scarce info. on the net on them. There is an article in the new "Combat Handguns" issue and they were extremely impressed with the 9mm version. Sounds like it could be my next handgun. 

Tom


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw that article too. Haven't seen anyone mention having one in their hands yet, though...


----------

